
Toronto Advisor Resigns Over Data Concerns with Google's Smart City Project - severine
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/3km74w/google-smart-city-in-toronto-advisor-resigns-data-privacy
======
severine
I wonder how GDPR compliant are the many "smart city" projects across the
European Union, anyone has info on that?

